# Canada move information



## kingovilarge (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello All

My name is Ovie Akpovwa and i am currently based in the UK. Intend to move to Canada but i don't know how to start the process. 

below are y qualifications

Diploma in Business Management

BA(hons) international studies and diplomacy

Maters in International HR (University of Bedfordshire,UK).

I have worked as an executive assistant, operations manager, care support worker, admin assistant and pr consultant for over six or more years now.

can anyone give me details on how i can go about applying 


thanks


----------



## kingovilarge (Aug 1, 2013)

*How can i apply for jobs in Canada*

Hello All

can anyone tell me how i can get a job in Canada because i heard it is one of the quickest way one can get a visa.


i would love to have links to sites where i can apply for jobs.


thanks


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

*Job search sites*



kingovilarge said:


> Hello All
> 
> can anyone tell me how i can get a job in Canada because i heard it is one of the quickest way one can get a visa.
> 
> ...


Try Monster.ca, workopolis.com, eluta.ca,


----------



## preeti22 (Jan 3, 2013)

try searching in classifieds too
Canadian classified has many jobs posted.


----------



## preeti22 (Jan 3, 2013)

click on canada based websites and they have a career menu on their websites. 
Click on them and post your resume


----------

